# Sci-Fi Thriller The Kiribati Test is FREE on Kindle



## Stacey Cochran (Jun 2, 2009)

Hey, folks, with the help of Sam Landstrom, I have managed to get my sci-fi thriller novella THE KIRIBATI TEST available on Kindle for free.

http://www.amazon.com/kiribati-test-Mobipocket-ebook/dp/B003035QO4

Because the book description is not yet available, I am posting it here:
*Karl Connors works the graveyard shift at GlobalCom as a carpet cleaner. One night he witnesses the murder of a friend at the hands of one of the company's CEOs, but he keeps his mouth shut, fearing for his and his wife's lives. Now a shadowy organization known as NanoTech wants to retrieve Karl's memory in order to bring down GlobalCom, and the lowly carpet cleaner is caught between powerful forces with no fear of erasing Karl and his wife completely.

Also includes novella "The Con Artists" and short story "The Cuda."

Total Word Count: 34,000*


----------



## Stacey Cochran (Jun 2, 2009)

Well, this is a very interesting experiment, folks. As of this morning (Day 2), The Kiribati Test has reached #189 overall.

http://www.amazon.com/kiribati-test-Mobipocket-ebook/dp/B003035QO4

If we can push into the top 100, it'll be interesting to see if that kind of visibility has any impact on sales of The Colorado Sequence, CLAWS, and Amber Page.

Loss leader marketing.


----------



## Sporadic (May 1, 2009)

Stacey Cochran said:


> Loss leader marketing.


That's a great idea and I hope it works for you.

I've done my part by buying a copy, adding it to my list and tweeting about it on my KindleFreeFinds account


----------



## Stacey Cochran (Jun 2, 2009)

Sporadic said:


> That's a great idea and I hope it works for you.
> 
> I've done my part by buying a copy, adding it to my list and tweeting about it on my KindleFreeFinds account


Thanks so much, Sporadic. That's a huge help!

I've never broken into the top 100 (reached #111 with The Colorado Sequence this past summer), so I really have no way to know how that visibility might affect sales of the other books. At the very least, we'll see if an indie author can crack the top 100 with a loss leader freebie and what (if any) affect that has on other books priced at 1.00 and 1.99.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Sporadic (May 1, 2009)

Stacey Cochran said:


> I've never broken into the top 100 (reached #111 with The Colorado Sequence this past summer), so I really have no way to know how that visibility might affect sales of the other books. At the very least, we'll see if an indie author can crack the top 100 with a loss leader freebie and what (if any) affect that has on other books priced at 1.00 and 1.99.


I remember the guy who wrote Metagame made it to 30 something on the bestsellers list when he had it priced at a penny and other publishers saying that the sales on later books in a series went up 150% when they released the first book for free.

Hopefully you'll have similar results. Seems like when a book breaks into the top 100 bestsellers list, it takes on a life of its own.


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

I just picked it up.... Thanks Stacey!  I look forward to reading it.... hope this helps move it up the ladder into the top 100!!


----------



## Stacey Cochran (Jun 2, 2009)

PraiseGod13 said:


> I just picked it up.... Thanks Stacey! I look forward to reading it.... hope this helps move it up the ladder into the top 100!!


Thanks so much.

At last check, we're at #159 overall. I just don't know if I'm going to be able to crack the top 100 unless I can figure out how to make the book completely free. Even at a penny, a lot of people hesitate who would otherwise snap it up were it just one cent less.

We'll see how high we can go, though.

Thanks, PraiseGod13.


----------



## welshcorgi (Dec 8, 2009)

It was my 2nd download after " The Christmas Carol"   I can't wait to read it!!

Thanks so much!

MJ


----------



## Stacey Cochran (Jun 2, 2009)

welshcorgi said:


> It was my 2nd download after " The Christmas Carol"  I can't wait to read it!!
> 
> Thanks so much!
> 
> MJ


Thanks so much, MJ! I hope you enjoy it.


----------



## JeanThree (Feb 22, 2009)

Ok, you had me at sci-fi----I just bought it, hope it helps to drive the book upwards and onwards. I have already bought your other books, just have too many books in line to read now, but someday . . .    
Oh, and Sam Landstrom's book  Metagame  is one of my favorite books I've read on my Kindle.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

I just got mine. Thanks, Stacey!


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Thanks, Stacey. I just purchased; will definitely give it a try - but I do have a looooonnnnngggg TBR list.


----------



## Stacey Cochran (Jun 2, 2009)

Thanks, guys. I've seen it reach as high as #138, but it just seems damn near impossible to push much higher.

It's a pity because the really strong visibility doesn't happen unless it gets up inside the top 100. That's when it would take on a life of its own.


----------



## Stacey Cochran (Jun 2, 2009)

Hey, folks, The Kiribati Test has shown up on category bestseller lists today. Sci-Fi #12 overall.

Still available for download for only one cent:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003035QO4


----------



## Stacey Cochran (Jun 2, 2009)

Hey, folks, my sci-fi thriller THE KIRIBATI TEST is free to download on Kindle.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003035QO4

Let's send this title into the top 100. Download your copy on Kindle, iPhone, or Kindle for PC today.

Thanks so much.


----------



## dnagirl (Oct 21, 2009)

Thanks Stacey, I downloaded!


----------



## Stacey Cochran (Jun 2, 2009)

Thanks, dnagirl!


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

I, too, downloaded.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Ok, I downloaded too.


----------



## hackeynut (Dec 16, 2008)

Wow, I got suckered in at your .01 high price.  And to think, I could have thrown that penny down a sewer and made a funny noise.  Cest la vie.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Stacey. . . .I merged this with your existing thread for this book. . .remember: only one each!  

You might want to bookmark this thread in your browser so you can easily find it later. . . . .

Oh, and you can always modify your original post to change the title that appears in the thread listing. . . . .


----------



## Stacey Cochran (Jun 2, 2009)

Thanks so much, Ann.

We're up to #12 overall, folks. The Kiribati Test is now FREE to download on Kindle:

http://www.amazon.com/kiribati-test-Mobipocket-ebook/dp/B003035QO4


----------



## Stacey Cochran (Jun 2, 2009)

Thanks so much, guys! I have reached the #8 spot overall on Kindle.

http://www.amazon.com/kiribati-test-Mobipocket-ebook/dp/B003035QO4


----------



## Sam Landstrom (May 29, 2009)

#8!!!! You should currently be selling at least 400 books per day, probably much more. That's some serious exposure!

Congrats!


----------



## Stacey Cochran (Jun 2, 2009)

Sam Landstrom said:


> #8!!!! You should currently be selling at least 400 books per day, probably much more. That's some serious exposure!
> 
> Congrats!


Thanks so much, Sam. Of course, I literally could not have done this without you. So as a show of gratitude, I am going to name my firstborn son after you. 

http://www.amazon.com/kiribati-test-Mobipocket-ebook/dp/B003035QO4


----------



## Stacey Cochran (Jun 2, 2009)

Have reached the #7 spot overall on Kindle!

http://tinyurl.com/y8gsela


----------



## Stacey Cochran (Jun 2, 2009)

Just giving this thread a BUMP. Today marks the 26th day THE KIRIBATI TEST has been inside the Amazon Kindle Top 100:

http://www.amazon.com/kiribati-test-Mobipocket-ebook/dp/B003035QO4

Download it for free tonight, folks. Thanks so much.


----------

